# Stable door width



## Harrie123 (13 October 2010)

Hi Guys

Does anyone know the minimum width a stable door should be? BHS Wise? (or other wise)

Ta!


----------



## Puffin (13 October 2010)

4 foot I think, need to check my books at home, but I'm sure it was that when I last took a BHS exam.


----------



## Tnavas (14 October 2010)

Puffin said:



			4 foot I think, need to check my books at home, but I'm sure it was that when I last took a BHS exam.
		
Click to expand...

At least 4' wide and open outwards.


----------



## Harrie123 (14 October 2010)

Great, thanks guys!


----------

